# Anubias Growth



## amkid247 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have this one piece form an anumbias plant that looked to me like a green root when it fell off of a cutting i made. i didnt know what to do with it so i threw it in a small el natural experiment tank thinking maybe it would grow. now, few months later, its twice as long, and is growing extensions out of the side. what should i do with it? should i just leave it and wait for it to keep growing, or is there something i could do that will speed it up into making it grow leaves and such?


----------

